# 322 sit



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

I am working on a AF 322 SIT. It was not smoking and after taking the smoke chamber cover off I noticed an exposed wire resistor instead if the usual wire heating element. The resistor measured 6.5 ohms. The wick was seperated in the middle, so it was replaced and the unit smokes well. Anyone seen this before? Could it be a lionel resistor?

John


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Jwh2000 said:


> I am working on a AF 322 SIT. It was not smoking and after taking the smoke chamber cover off I noticed an exposed wire resistor instead if the usual wire heating element. The resistor measured 6.5 ohms. The wick was seperated in the middle, so it was replaced and the unit smokes well. Anyone seen this before? Could it be a lionel resistor?
> 
> John


Sorry, can't help...


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Jwh2000 said:


> I am working on a AF 322 SIT. It was not smoking and after taking the smoke chamber cover off I noticed an exposed wire resistor instead if the usual wire heating element. The resistor measured 6.5 ohms. The wick was seperated in the middle, so it was replaced and the unit smokes well. Anyone seen this before? Could it be a lionel resistor?
> 
> John


It looks as though someone replaced the Nichrome wire with a resistor. Since the replacement wound wire should read 35-45 ohms, 6.5 ohms is probably the reason the wick was separated. Was is burned thru? People have wound the Nichrome wire to read about 20 ohms for increased smoke output, but they warn that the element will burn out faster. I would think that its rather hot in the smoke chamber with that resistor vs. the replacement Nichrome wound wire.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Here is a photo of the smoke with the resistor.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

That's a lot of smoke. Looks good, but I think that might gas me out of the spare bedroom that my layout is in. It will be interesting to see how the wick holds up with that resistor.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have 1 322 with sit, and the smoke is so so.However, most of my sib work pretty good. The wife doesn't like the original scent so I use black licorice or pumpkin spice to ease the pain.. After all, she pays the bills, and controls the purse strings,lol!


----------

